# Where Do You Get You Gas Bottles Refilled?



## lucas (19/10/06)

After reading thought the "how much gas do you use" thread, i started thinking that i really need to work out somewhere to get my gas bottles refilled. Swap'n'Go is extremely overpriced (though extremely handy when you find a 9kg gas bottle out for hard rubbish collection  ) but it seems to be the only kind of gas servos sell these days. so eastern melbourne AGers, where are you filling up?

lucas


----------



## Wortgames (19/10/06)

I usually get mine refilled at Bunnings - less than $20 for 9Kg from memory.

They charge the same price for an exchange as they do for a refill now anyway.

I used to be precious about getting my own bottles refilled, but I've grown out of that - it really doesn't make any difference.

The only thing to watch is if you have the safe-t-lok valve on your own bottles, you will lose it if you do an exchange.


----------



## Bobby (19/10/06)

search. there is a thread about this alreasdy champ.


----------



## devo (19/10/06)

I have a SUPAGAS account and now get my C02 and LPG delivered and picked up.


----------



## normell (19/10/06)

devo said:


> I have a SUPAGAS account and now get my C02 and LPG delivered and picked up.


Hi Devo,
How much is the yearly rental for the CO2 bottle ??


----------



## devo (19/10/06)

normell said:


> devo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a SUPAGAS account and now get my C02 and LPG delivered and picked up.
> ...



It about $10 a month on top of your cylinder cost depending what size bottle you get. 

I get the large 22kg bottle but can't recall right now the $$$ i paid. :blink:


----------



## Jerry (19/10/06)

lucas,

SUPAGAS will refill your bottle (9kg) for $19.50 if you take it there. They also swap bottles but its an extra $5.00 or so.

Scott


----------



## Pumpy (19/10/06)

Mitre 10 $17.50 for 9 kg  

Pumpy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/06)

I have been charged $30+ for a swap over.... :angry: 

Usually about $22 around town for a refill


----------



## razz (19/10/06)

Pumpy said:


> Mitre 10 $17.50 for 9 kg
> 
> Pumpy


Bloody hell ! My Mitre 10 store charges $20.90 :angry:


----------



## Stoodoo (19/10/06)

A while ago I got my 9kg gas bottle refilled at Bunnings for $4.76 (it was a price match thing with Rays outdoors, who were refilling for $5 for five days only). About a month or so before that I got it filled at Bunnings without asking how much it would cost, and it was $27.90 :angry: I know keep a 4.5kg bottle on standby just incase my 9kg bottle runs out, and also to hopefully be able to fill the bottle up when the refill price is low. It's amazing how much variation there is in pricing of the refills.

Cheers


----------



## lucas (19/10/06)

Bobby said:


> search. there is a thread about this alreasdy champ.


sorry about that, I'd hoped this would be a more localized thread, but it's ended up very similar to the other one


----------



## normell (20/10/06)

devo said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> > devo said:
> ...


Hey Devo,
A tip to save you about $100/year on CO2 bottle rental, but you will have to drive a little bit. :blink: 
Take a trip to either Grain & Grape, or Greensborough Homebrew, and rent a 9Kg bottle for $17/year, with refills @ $33.
You seem to be paying a lot, just for home delivery


----------



## oneills (20/10/06)

I just use swap & go refills, usually from the wifes'work - 5% discount. 

But i've noticed that the bottles are getting smaller and smaller. They used to be 9kg, then 8.8, now they are only 8.5 but still the same price !

I get my CO2 from Narre Brew - $17 a year rental and about $30 to $40 for a refill.


----------



## Andyd (20/10/06)

Recently I've noticed Bunnings are charging more for a fill than a swap - makes me wonder if there's a better service out there.

Worse still, I've measured the last couple of fills - 8.5 and 8 kilos of gas, but you always get charged for 9. I remember when you'd run down the servo, they'd weight your tank before and after, and you pay for what you get. 

Nowdays it's at best a guess, and at worst a complete rip off!

AndyD


----------

